# The American June 8



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

For some reason, there is a listing for the season finale episode on FX at 5:10AM with a duration of 20 minutes.

because of that, the Tivo wont schedule the regular episode at 9PM.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

The Americans ... with an S ...?


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks! I'm seeing the same thing, and switched it to the full recording.

Hope this is not a sign of things to come.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Gene Plantz said:


> For some reason, there is a listing for the season finale episode on FX at 5:10AM with a duration of 20 minutes.


Also thanks for the heads-up! I was able to switch to recording the 10PM airing under "view other showings".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I see the same thing. Just for kicks, I'm gonna leave it be for now and see if it corrects itself.


----------



## Crrink (Sep 3, 2002)

Thank you, OP - updated my recording.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Odd - mine is set to record it at 6:10Am on FXHD on 6/8 - 
I added another recording at 10PM same channel, just to be sure ...

Thanks - I'd be really upset to miss the season finale!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks. That would have been bad... !


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I see the same thing. Just for kicks, I'm gonna leave it be for now and see if it corrects itself.


Thanks!

Was thinking to do the same, but knowing me, I'd probably forget to check!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Looks like it's not a TiVo-specific issue. Folks over at DBSTalk are reporting it as well on Dish and DirecTV boxes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/221922-fxthe-americans-finale-warning-wed-68/#entry3424902


----------



## Gene Plantz (Dec 31, 1999)

The FX Network website does NOT show it. But, ZAP2IT does have it and I believe this is a source for Tivo listings.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Steve said:


> Looks like it's not a TiVo-specific issue. Folks over at DBSTalk are reporting it as well on Dish and DirecTV boxes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/221922-fxthe-americans-finale-warning-wed-68/#entry3424902


Yeah, I had the bad data set on my DirecTV Genie, just like reported. I haven't checked my TiVo yet, but assume it's wrong too.

If it ain't fixed, there's gonna be a LOT of pissed off viewers. And a season finale!


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Still broken this morning. I guess they have another day to fix it ...


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks for pointing this out. I'd have hated to miss the season finale.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

astrohip said:


> Yeah, I had the bad data set on my DirecTV Genie, just like reported. I haven't checked my TiVo yet, but assume it's wrong too.
> 
> If it ain't fixed, there's gonna be a LOT of pissed off viewers. And a season finale!


It is ok on my zap2it feed. There are two repeats also.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Bad data on both DirecTV and TiVo (Comcast). Not corrected as of this afternoon.

This is going to be really really bad for a lot of _Americans _viewers.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The good news is that if they try to watch it tonight (top-shelf show, season finale, potential for spoilers posted to media - so, a good bet that most will) there's a chance to catch a rerun Sunday 12:32 AM.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

My Tivo never corrected itself and recorded the 6:10AM EDT episode of The Americans which turned out to be part of an infomercial.

It's strange that on the FX website, the schedule shows the 10PM EDT episode of The Americans as 90 minutes, and the 11:30PM EDT episode as 60 minutes. Tivo's guide data has each episode as 74 minutes.

I think I will just pad for 3 hours starting at 10PM and hope to get one full episode.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

**** Red said:


> I think I will just pad for 3 hours starting at 10PM and hope to get one full episode.


LOL. I was thinking the same thing, record FX for about six hours and hope there's an episode in there, somewhere.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Someone really hosed this. I had the same issue on my Genie. Wound up just setting it to manually record at 10. If I didn't notice this morning, I would have been REALLY mad that it didn't record.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I think they've messed it up intentionally to see if they can get an uptick in streaming purchases.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Interesting thought, but it doesn't appear that it was the network that introduced the mistake.


----------



## Craigbob (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah I saw the 30 minute version on my DTV Genie and wondered Why it recorded at 3:00am on a Monday. Watched it and saw it was an Infomercial and killed it. then went hunting for the real version. Found it on Wends. @ 7:00 the usual time and set it to record last night. I usually pad by 15 minutes. I think I'll pad by an hour or so to make sure I get the whole thing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

How do I tell if my recording is the full duration? I can't see where it says.

The recording IS set. 9:00 PM. Normal time for the show


----------



## jtso (Oct 2, 2009)

Same thing happened to me. I noticed that the TiVo recorded something this morning at 6:10 am for 22 minutes, and the description was for tonight's season finale, episode 13 that hadn't actually aired yet. My To Do list showed no recording scheduled for the real episode at 10 pm. It turned out to be 22 minutes of infomercial. My wife and I were planning on watching episodes 12 and 13 back-to-back tomorrow night. Great show, and we were really looking forward to our little season-ending marathon.

We would have been very unhappy people to discover 22 minutes of infomercial!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Bad data on both DirecTV and TiVo (Comcast).


For those that know this sorta stuff, do DirecTV and TiVo use the same guide/info provider?


----------



## KDeFlane (Jan 29, 2014)

Someone at FX confirms that the listings were "screwed up" but this second-hand tweet doesn't say if they know who was the cause or at fault. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740657471291691008"Masketeers my pal @chucksaftler over at FX confirmed there was a listing screw up with tonight's #TheAmericans"
(btw, the Masked Scheduler is retired, used to work for FOX i think, but still tweets handy info when scheduling goes awry.)

The show's media department didn't seem to know about it even today, as their twitter only reminded people to get the full extra 14 minutes. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/740687376146702340
I'm a few episodes behind in my own viewing (due to a power outage two wednesdays in a row), so i'm trying to avoid spoilers. I do see #TheAmericans is trending on twitter, probably for the amazing finale as much as people ranting about the DVR mix-up. Enjoy!


----------



## medmunds (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks like anyone who gets their guide data from Gracenote got it wrong. That includes TiVo, Time Warner Cable, and Zap2It, among others. So a lot of the public complaints are probably coming from unhappy Time Warner DVR users.

When I checked Monday morning after the OP (thanks!), FX's web site had it correct, as did Comcast and a few other services that don't use Gracenote.

There's a lengthy discussion elsewhere on this board about whether TiVo would want (or be forced) to switch guide providers as part of the Rovi merger -- and about whether Rovi's guide data is better or worse than Gracenote's.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Okay that was not clear to me... I thought TiVo already switched guide data providers in response to the acquisition.


----------



## Observer (Aug 14, 2004)

Well we are on Comcast and it did not switch the scheduling for us and we got the 20min infomercial...one Amazon PPV later and we saw the show! Grrr!

Also seems NBC crashed the F1 programing too because of events Sunday am, but that's the network nothing to do with scheduling...

TiVo should "push" last minute schedule updates given the subscription we pay for this data!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Observer said:


> TiVo should "push" last minute schedule updates given the subscription we pay for this data!


This wasn't a schedule update. It was a flat-out mistake on the part of the guide provider. It was wrong on both my TiVo, and DirecTV. I'm told both use TMS as the guide provider. There was nothing either could do in this case.

As a suggestion, I subscribe to this forum, and have emails sent to me when there is a new post. It's saved my butt more than once.


----------



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

> As a suggestion, I subscribe to this forum, and have emails sent to me when there is a new post. It's saved my butt more than once.


This.


----------

